# Serious Sale on the 64 gig 7" Fire HDX



## beruo (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey all, I don't post much, but I saw this and thought folks might be interested.  It might be a sign of things to come on the 15th.

Key points: HDX 7, 64 gig WITH special offers is currently sitting at $219.  That's $20 less than the 32 gig model.  Take off the commercials and you're looking at adding $75.  Was slated to be in stock on Friday, but that has slipped to Monday.

I saw this come up last night and added it to my cart, but it disappeared.  I tried to get it back for a good couple hours to no avail.  I was finally able to get it on my phone this morning.  And now it looks like it's up on Amazon's site (unadvertised, from what i see).

Hope this helps anybody on the fence.  I'm sure something newer is around the corner, especially as this one is 2 years old, and I'm guessing we'll see something on Prime Day.  Worst case, we have the 30 day window.  Good luck.


----------



## beruo (Nov 1, 2010)

And ten minutes later, the option is gone again.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

This moment I see it for $219 with availability July 20. Sounds like it is going in and out for some weird reason.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HD7 on sale right now for "Prime Day" Starts at $79.

Sale price is also on the 'kids bundle' package.


----------



## Kal (Jan 22, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> HD7 on sale right now for "Prime Day" Starts at $79.


Anyone try to order the HD7 8Gb in black and the "Add to Cart" button won't add to cart? It must be problem with just the black model since it's been stuck on "58% claimed" while most of the other colors are sold out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Site could just be REALLY busy . . . . . and there are limited quantities of most things available and the sale lasts for a limited time.


----------

